

The Unix reader, Doug McIlroy's annotated guide to research Unix - 4ad
http://pic.plover.com/UnixReader/

======
4ad
Doug McIlroy[1] invented pipes, by the way. He's also the author of spell,
diff, sort, join, graph, speak and tr. He has written some fascinating papers,
like Squinting at Power Series[2].

Thanks Christian Neukirchen for posting this on his blog[3], Mark Dominus[4]
for asking for a copy and Doug McIlroy for sharing in the first place.

[1] <http://www.cs.dartmouth.edu/~doug/>

[2] <http://swtch.com/~rsc/thread/squint.pdf>

[3] <http://chneukirchen.org/trivium>

[4] <http://blog.plover.com>

